# The official mountain, rut hunting thread



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

Literally, I am looking for the rut in the mountains. I’ve seen nothing yet this morning. There is a pretty strong wind going the right direction. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 2, 2022)

Have seen a few rubs, no scrapes.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 2, 2022)

Good luck. It's pretty well non existent this year. I'd be curious as to what killmaster says but I'm wandering with the zero acorn deal if the does are even going to come into heat. Young bucks are moving just a little but that's it. If your not on top of where they are bedding your probably not going to see anything. I watched a 3 pt feeding for nearly 4 hours straight yesterday hip bones was showing. He never left a hundred yard circle. I guess if all we had to eat was lettuce we wouldn't be interested in much either


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

It would take something cataclysmic to prevent the species from reproducing. The weather has been generally mild so far, and they are finding food somewhere or they would have already all died.


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

A friend in Jasper said they finally broke loose last night and he has deer running all over his property. He had seen nothing until now. This is late for Pickens County.


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 2, 2022)

I sat maybe 4 hours outside of Hayesville NC this past Wednesday, 1 doe/2 fawns, one 3 pt, another 4 pt. Two mature bucks on camera over last week but only twice for the big boy (both before 5 am) and once for the other (8am). Didn’t see a deer yesterday over a 3 hour sit. About 2,500’ elevation.

This time last year I was seeing them on camera daily. Thinking any day now.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

I’ve been telling y’all, there are no deer in the mountains. Look elsewhere.


On years with good mast, the does can come into estrous slightly sooner. I’m guessing the inverse is true of lean mast years. 
Both my father and my wife killed small bucks yesterday that were searching-neither were with a doe. However, they have been bumping and chasing for weeks now.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 2, 2022)

Professor said:


> It would take something cataclysmic to prevent the species from reproducing. The weather has been generally mild so far, and they are finding food somewhere or they would have already all died.


Ones I've killed and know of being killed are full of laurels .


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Ones I've killed and know of being killed are full of laurels .


I’ve got acorns and does are eating them, so come on big boy.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 2, 2022)

If you got acorns it's business as usual.  They didn't hit on our side of the state. Complete failure except for just a small handful and they been gone for months


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 2, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> If you got acorns it's business as usual.  They didn't hit on our side of the state. Complete failure except for just a small handful and they been gone for months



I am not a mtn hunter, but the acorn crop was weird this year. In the 3 years I have hunted Calhoun county now, the acorn crop on our lease was the best I have seen to date. Yet, the little creek is bone dry due to major drought.

Live oaks, water oaks, white oaks, all had heavy acorn crops this year.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 2, 2022)

seeing deer grazing in pastures and anywhere with green grass, a shooter buck eating along with does.  They are hungry!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2022)

I saw a rut in the mountains.  Literally.


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 2, 2022)

Seen them eating the lettuce about a week ago, doe was tearing it up, small buck followed a day later


----------



## RatherB (Dec 2, 2022)

I also never saw sign of rut here on the Habersham but Rabun border. Hunted here 20+ years and it’s always been bucks cruising good week before thanksgiving, chasing and peak action from about Nov 25th-30th. Seen nothing of a rut this year. Trail camera has had 5-8 does out every morning and evening last few days with no bucks around. It’s craziest deer season I can remember up here.


----------



## RatherB (Dec 2, 2022)

I saw a bachelor group of 6 bucks in early November. That tells me extreme low testosterone levels. Could have been due to malnutrition? Drought and no acorns hits these deer hard.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 2, 2022)

RatherB said:


> I saw a bachelor group of 6 bucks in early November. That tells me extreme low testosterone levels. Could have been due to malnutrition? Drought and no acorns hits these deer hard.


I've had pics of 4 to 5 bucks still together as of a week ago.


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I've had pics of 4 to 5 bucks still together as of a week ago.


Where?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 2, 2022)

North East ga


----------



## Heath (Dec 2, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I've had pics of 4 to 5 bucks still together as of a week ago.


I have the same thing here.  I’ve seen 8 does the past 24 hours and they were alone and not one seems to have any pressure.  Had 2 young bucks in the pasture last night eating together.  Strange for sure


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

Heath said:


> I have the same thing here.  I’ve seen 8 does the past 24 hours and they were alone and not one seems to have any pressure.  Had 2 young bucks in the pasture last night eating together.  Strange for sure


Where?


----------



## RatherB (Dec 2, 2022)

I think mountain bucks are becoming gay


----------



## Jgebb (Dec 2, 2022)

My dad has seen a few different bucks checking and harassing does in his yard the last week.  One was a nice 8 he said.  I think it's close.  He is in union county.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

Saw a nice Buck standing in a field at lunch. If that’s not the rut, idk what is. 
Bucks tarsal gland black, seeking behavior, etc.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> I saw a rut in the mountains.  Literally.


Yeah, we have a lot of ruts here in the mountains. They hang around all year


----------



## K Stamey (Dec 2, 2022)

Seen a pretty good buck hot on a doe in Rabun this a.m. Only one I've seen


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Saw a nice Buck standing in a field at lunch. If that’s not the rut, idk what is.
> Bucks tarsal gland black, seeking behavior, etc.


How close to the mountains?


----------



## Heath (Dec 2, 2022)

Professor said:


> Where?


Rabun, Towns, Habersham, White


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 2, 2022)

They got pressured extra hard in the early season.  Too many newbs.  They are also trying to get as far away as they can from all the Warnock ads.


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2022)

Had a bear walk by me.


----------



## Heath (Dec 2, 2022)

I havnt found a handful of acorns from White county to Graham county. It’s been tough sledding.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm only seeing young bucks exhibiting typical rut behavior. They're always the first to start pushing does and the bigger bucks usually come out of hiding a little later. I just haven't seen any sign of the big ones yet.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 2, 2022)

Professor said:


> It would take something cataclysmic to prevent the species from reproducing. The weather has been generally mild so far, and they are finding food somewhere or they would have already all died.



On terrible acorn years, the fawn recruitment the following year often drops significantly. Either the does don’t get bred, or they lose their fawns.

We’ve had documented starvation mortality in decades past also in the mountain region. Another reason for some selective timber harvest and more maintained food plots.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

Professor said:


> How close to the mountains?


In the mountains. 

I hunted this afternoon. Saw a gorgeous 10 following a doe. She’s ready and so is he. Watched them for five minutes at 100 yards. They went the wrong way. 
Hoping I can get up with him eventually. Been after him two years already, first I’ve seen him.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> We’ve had documented starvation mortality in decades past also in the mountain region. Another reason for some selective timber harvest and more maintained food plots.



Man I’d give anything if they would just maintain existing food plots to a bare minimum standard. Or let us help! I’d buy the seed and fuel for a plot, and I know others would. It’s ridiculous. If anything, plant perennial grasses or cloves and keep it mowed. 
No more brown plots in the winter. 
More burning and more timber cutting. I say it every time they ask for public input about anything lol


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

Professor said:


> Had a bear walk by me.


Trigger finger lock up? lol


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 2, 2022)

They are chasing all over here in White County. Seen 3 different bucks in fields chasing does today. Buddy posted a short video clip of a big buck chasing down the side of the road outside of Cleveland this morning. Seen a lot of bucks posted over on FB by friends in the area all the same thing with does. I shot this pretty good 10pt above Helen off public day before yesterday. He was pushing a doe about 30 mins before dark. Love shooting a mountain buck, but Lord have mercy dragging them out sure ain't as easy as it was 15yrs ago.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> They are chasing all over here in White County. Seen 3 different bucks in fields chasing does today. Buddy posted a short video clip of a big buck chasing down the side of the road outside of Cleveland this morning. Seen a lot of bucks posted over on FB by friends in the area all the same thing with does. I shot this pretty good 10pt above Helen off public day before yesterday. He was pushing a doe about 30 mins before dark. Love shooting a mountain buck, but Lord have mercy dragging them out sure ain't as easy as it was 15yrs ago.


Nice buck, and nothing is getting easier.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Trigger finger lock up? lol


No, just didn’t want to end my hunt. It’s mountain buck time.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 3, 2022)

Got this on cam the day we left the week of 11/13.  Never could find any sign at all that week. Usually a scrape at this spot every year before this time…came a little late. Been hunting since Thursday, covered a lot of ground and this is still the only scrape I’ve found. Haven’t seen this buck yet but had what I think was a 6 point followed my sent drag within 10 yds of my stand last night. Well past legal light…could barely make it out. Headed back out after the rain this am for an all day sit. Sorry Dogs…I’ll miss your win today.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Got this on cam the day we left the week of 11/13.  Never could find any sign at all that week. Usually a scrape at this spot every year before this time…came a little late. Been hunting since Thursday, covered a lot of ground and this is still the only scrape I’ve found. Haven’t seen this buck yet but had what I think was a 6 point followed my sent drag within 10 yds of my stand last night. Well past legal light…could barely make it out. Headed back out after the rain this am for an all day sit. Sorry Dogs…I’ll miss your win today. View attachment 1194027


Got to follow on the phone.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 3, 2022)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jbogg (Dec 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> No, just didn’t want to end my hunt. It’s mountain buck time.



I passed on a nice bear last year at about this time for the same reason.  The buck didn’t read the script, and never showed up. Decided after that to take what the mountain gives me.  Some days I feel like I’m racing the clock, and my mountain hunting days are numbered.  It definitely gets more challenging physically every year.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m in the beating the clock mode…turned 65 September and have to do it while I still can


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

jbogg said:


> I passed on a nice bear last year at about this time for the same reason.  The buck didn’t read the script, and never showed up. Decided after that to take what the mountain gives me.  Some days I feel like I’m racing the clock, and my mountain hunting days are numbered.  It definitely gets more challenging physically every year.


This bear was the under 200 pounds. If one better than 300 and with a fat head comes by me I will pull the trigger and then call for help.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm sitting tucked into the edge of an edge transition from pine and laurel thicket into open hardwoods on the most buck sign I've seen this year. Few scrapes, but several big rubs. I waited till the first band of rain passed through and gambled on beating the second band. I lost. Got thoroughly soaked coming in. Had a dry change of clothes for up top, but from the thighs down, I'm soaked. It's gonna get cold.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm sitting tucked into the edge of an edge transition from pine and laurel thicket into open hardwoods on the most buck sign I've seen this year. Few scrapes, but several big rubs. I waited till the first band of rain passed through and gambled on beating the second band. I lost. Got thoroughly soaked coming in. Had a dry change of clothes for up top, but from the thighs down, I'm soaked. It's gonna get cold.


Same with me. I thought I was going to make it to my stand but it opened up with about 500 yards to go. I was wearing rain pants but had to drop my pack and get my top on in a hurry. I was not fast enough and my top is feeling it in the wind.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 3, 2022)

I’ll head up the mountain shortly. Enjoying a nice warm fire and good food right now. (Sorry, I couldn’t resist guys) lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I’ll head up the mountain shortly. Enjoying a nice warm fire and good food right now. (Sorry, I couldn’t resist guys) lol


I'm starting to shiver. Wind and wet don't mix.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2022)

Should have gone fishing today anyways.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2022)

This country is so tough, the squirrels are forced to eat the boundary markers.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm starting to shiver. Wind and wet don't mix.


I’m back at the truck to dry off and change. The wind shifted and blew me out and I was relieved it did.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> I’m back at the truck to dry off and change. The wind shifted and blew me out and I was relieved it did.
> 
> Shifteon me too. In my face all morning.  Then about 12:45, turned up the ridge. I'm slowly slipping out now.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2022)

Yes, I'm wet and yes I'm cold, but I just can't bring myself to go to the truck just yet...


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes, I'm wet and yes I'm cold, but I just can't bring myself to go to the truck just yet...View attachment 1194122


I’m heading back in, but I have no sign that approaches that.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm starting to shiver. Wind and wet don't mix.



I hunted around 3600’ on opening day of bow season.  Got soaked that morning and shivered all afternoon when the wind picked up.  Early September was the coldest I’ve been all year.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 3, 2022)

Well after a few days of defeat on Coopers we have determined that the deer are down on the creeks and lower terrain features, just ran out of time before we could put it all together. I worked my way from high to low over the past few days finding very little sign on my go-to upper elevation features. Our buddy started seeing good sign down on thee creeks so we found thick riparian hub with small fingers dropping into it and finally we were surrounded with fresh rubs, beat trails, and scat everywhere. Unfortunately someone else found it before us. There were a few cameras and fresh boot tracks, and trucks around the access points. I’m pretty sure I could have hit the ridge fingers dropping into this place and let the guys hunting the bottom push the deer back up, but we all had to get back. So, we are home now empty handed, but that’s the risk when you start a new property fresh. My brother and buddy both saw some deer the first morning, and I got completely skunked for the first time in a while. Weird year for sure, but I’ve added some knowledge and enjoyed a few days of hill climbing.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes, I'm wet and yes I'm cold, but I just can't bring myself to go to the truck just yet...View attachment 1194122


He’s nearby, or at least was in the past few days. That’s a fresh rub. Hope you get him.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 3, 2022)

Chasing big time in Cherokee County NC around 4000' Friday.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

Go get em


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

I had some action. I heard one blow down the ridge. Very exciting


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 3, 2022)

Wife had a decent eight at 20. Couldn’t put it together. So so close. I didn’t see a thing.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Wife had a decent eight at 20. Couldn’t put it together. So so close. I didn’t see a thing.


At 20?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> At 20?


Yep. Came around her right side and as a right handed shooter she couldn’t put it together. She has a hard time in a treestand getting a shot sometimes. She killed one Thursday, so it doesn’t sting quite as much. She’s becoming quite the hunter.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2022)

I fought through the damp cold and hunted till about 4:00. Though I changed to dry clothes up top, my wet pants wicked to my undershirt and I was thoroughly damp. In the interest of weight, I gambled on gear and suffered accordingly.
However, I found a ton of buck sign on my way out.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 3, 2022)

Ain’t no deer in the MTNs. @Unicoidawg done kilt them all


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 3, 2022)

Well being in the north ga moutains at one of the WMA's i hunt every year. it has once again kicked my butt to try to get my target buck. started out the first morning of gun opener finishing raining about 545am with a light drizzle still. parking the truck. getting out and packing up the gear to head in and usually takes a hour and 20 to get back in to the spot. after only walking 300 yard from the truck came around a corner and boom 8 point standing looking at me 15 yards away with the headlamp. needless to stay not a buck ive caught on camera nor the target bucks im after. non legal shooting light gave him the chance. so he was bumped at 445am. was able to get back to my first spot and sit down around 630. had all kinds of movement in the dark truffling around/ light came, had a spike about 20 yards behind me that i watched for 20 minutes or so just mosie on around the trail. that was first day with nothing else after that. the second day ended up sitting in that same spot and seeing the same spike run the same route, so i decided after he went through to move on up in a little further and check on my stand location. and chirislibby after my next sentence i 100% agree with you on the deer being lower and traveling the creek bottoms with the amount of low food on the tops. i was about half way from my morning sit at 1045am following up above a creek i always pass and rarely pay to much attention to just because of the treacherous terrain it is between the hillsides. i made it across the stream where the mountains v's and the trail runs along the opposite side of the creek still about the creek. next thing i know down in the bottom, never saw anything in the past five years in this bottom creek, tails and 4 bucks in a bachelor group all heck away and that morning was beyond sunny with the sun just reaching the trail they bolted on and there he was my target buck along with the others i have on camera. never in a million years would i expect them this time of year to be running like that in groups. i can say my heart dropped when i saw the sun shining off the antlers and him crashing through the thicket catching everything along with it was so disappointing.  i knew i had blown the entire area out. once they blew 200 yards away that was it. wasnt a easy bust or i would have set there for the evening. so with that said i went to my stand and sat the rest of the time.letting a 6 walk got him at 10 yards under my stand and got video as well. tarsels non dark. its a weird year up in the mountains and from the footage of my cameras the does are super light weight/ few decent/ 6 different bears i have are not looking good either. 1 fatty with a caller on. on the disappointing walk ouut though was a very unexpected event. you think there are hogs in the mountains, well i can officially say i have caught a hog bare handed. 530 on the walk out momma hog and 15 piglets were on a trail i walk in and out on around a bend i came up on and 5 scattered right of the trail and 5 left of the trail leaving three in the center. as i approached the 3 the stopped dead in the trail as a nature reaction to act like they were hiding which didnt work. i snatched one up, three loud screams, mom came snorting, hair standing up 10 yards away, after a quick holler she back away just snorting and i was able to snap a picture before tossing the little guy down and him taking off with the group. needless to say was a very eventful 3 days in the hills. target buck still there and others as well. welp what do they usually say? let em grow. lol. next year it is!! ill try and post some video and pics.G1's as high as G2's


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 3, 2022)

Deerhunting123 said:


> Well being in the north ga moutains at one of the WMA's i hunt every year. it has once again kicked my butt to try to get my target buck. started out the first morning of gun opener finishing raining about 545am with a light drizzle still. parking the truck. getting out and packing up the gear to head in and usually takes a hour and 20 to get back in to the spot. after only walking 300 yard from the truck came around a corner and boom 8 point standing looking at me 15 yards away with the headlamp. needless to stay not a buck ive caught on camera nor the target bucks im after. non legal shooting light gave him the chance. so he was bumped at 445am. was able to get back to my first spot and sit down around 630. had all kinds of movement in the dark truffling around/ light came, had a spike about 20 yards behind me that i watched for 20 minutes or so just mosie on around the trail. that was first day with nothing else after that. the second day ended up sitting in that same spot and seeing the same spike run the same route, so i decided after he went through to move on up in a little further and check on my stand location. and chirislibby after my next sentence i 100% agree with you on the deer being lower and traveling the creek bottoms with the amount of low food on the tops. i was about half way from my morning sit at 1045am following up above a creek i always pass and rarely pay to much attention to just because of the treacherous terrain it is between the hillsides. i made it across the stream where the mountains v's and the trail runs along the opposite side of the creek still about the creek. next thing i know down in the bottom, never saw anything in the past five years in this bottom creek, tails and 4 bucks in a bachelor group all **** away and that morning was beyond sunny with the sun just reaching the trail they bolted on and there he was my target buck along with the others i have on camera. never in a million years would i expect them this time of year to be running like that in groups. i can say my heart dropped when i saw the sun shining off the antlers and him crashing through the thicket catching everything along with it was so disappointing.  i knew i had blown the entire area out. once they blew 200 yards away that was it. wasnt a easy bust or i would have set there for the evening. so with that said i went to my stand and sat the rest of the time.letting a 6 walk got him at 10 yards under my stand and got video as well. tarsels non dark. its a weird year up in the mountains and from the footage of my cameras the does are super light weight/ few decent/ 6 different bears i have are not looking good either. 1 fatty with a caller on. on the disappointing walk ouut though was a very unexpected event. you think there are hogs in the mountains, well i can officially say i have caught a hog bare handed. 530 on the walk out momma hog and 15 piglets were on a trail i walk in and out on around a bend i came up on and 5 scattered right of the trail and 5 left of the trail leaving three in the center. as i approached the 3 the stopped dead in the trail as a nature reaction to act like they were hiding which didnt work. i snatched one up, three loud screams, mom came snorting, hair standing up 10 yards away, after a quick holler she back away just snorting and i was able to snap a picture before tossing the little guy down and him taking off with the group. needless to say was a very eventful 3 days in the hills. target buck still there and others as well. welp what do they usually say? let em grow. lol. next year it is!! ill try and post some video and pics.View attachment 1194190View attachment 1194191View attachment 1194194G1's as high as G2's


Shoulda killed that pig-or raised it lol

Sounds like a fun hunt


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 3, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Shoulda killed that pig-or raised it lol
> 
> Sounds like a fun hunt


It was a hunt for the books. Learned a lot and had a great time as always. Think the wife woulda hung me out to dry if I brought the piglet home.


----------



## Professor (Dec 4, 2022)

Deerhunting123 said:


> It was a hunt for the books. Learned a lot and had a great time as always. Think the wife woulda hung me out to dry if I brought the piglet home.


You are a brave man. I would feared mama pig would have tore me up. You did have an exciting hunt though with lots of action.


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 4, 2022)

Yea I wasn’t to worried until she came back up on the trail and gave me the stare down ,hair up on her body snorting loud. Then realized time to hurry up. Quick foot step forward gave her the turn around. Learned to never underestimate the power of a creek bottom and how these deer change up on food sources/ locations  all within 2 months time


----------



## Rabun (Dec 4, 2022)

Some of y’all had an exciting day out there!  Congratulations to those that saw game and activity and actually brought some meat home. Was a bit of a battle with the elements. I waited out that last band and was in my stand by 10:45. 7 hours later I climbed back down after seeing pretty much not a thing. The woods were alive and active with critters all afternoon just never had any deer pass by.  That’s hunting the mountains for you. Still rather be nowhere else.  My friends son…a first time hunter this year did see a bobcat so I’m very happy for him. It’s tough cutting your teeth mountain hunting. I’m sure it’s discouraged many a beginner.


----------



## Professor (Dec 4, 2022)

Checked another area about 2 miles away. No sign at all.


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 4, 2022)

No antlers this morning for me! Lots of does in my backyard too, nary a horn (Union County).


----------



## splatek (Dec 4, 2022)

Curious how many bucks walked by while y'all were posting to GON!? LOL

Here’s one that walked past me with a shot that hit a limb,a tree limb!! Ugh. 

Almost completely white
Location: middle of nowhere mountain


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 4, 2022)

splatek said:


> Curious how many bucks walked by while y'all were posting to GON!? LOL
> 
> Here’s one that walked past me with a shot that hit a limb,a tree limb!! Ugh.
> 
> ...


Now that’s special! Wow


----------



## Professor (Dec 4, 2022)

Rabun said:


> It’s discouraged me too


----------



## Professor (Dec 4, 2022)

I stopped by Dawson Forest on my way home to check a spot. I found more good sign in that spot than I had found altogether last week. I sat over a great rub line till dark and then the rifle hunt was over.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 5, 2022)

Professor said:


> I stopped by Dawson Forest on my way home to check a spot. I found more good sign in that spot than I had found altogether last week. I sat over a great rub line till dark and then the rifle hunt was over.



It's a tough hunt.  Two years in a row I have had bucks walk right by me at 30 yards or less and neither one met the "Quality Buck" restrictions.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 5, 2022)

Planning on hunting Dawson again next year. Used to all the time and have done well there. Only ever killed one buck (quite a few does) but have seen some monsters while scouting.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> It's a tough hunt.  Two years in a row I have had bucks walk right by me at 30 yards or less and neither one met the "Quality Buck" restrictions.


Well, where I was I was only pulling the trigger on a wall hanger. It was an 1100 foot climb to the truck. This was my first look at Dawson Forest since the early 90s. There are certainly some big boys in there.


----------



## Jgebb (Dec 8, 2022)

Had one come in light grunting this morning.  Never was able to get a shot.  Then saw one coming back from town this afternoon out in a field with his nose to the ground


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2022)

Jgebb said:


> Had one come in light grunting this morning.  Never was able to get a shot.  Then saw one coming back from town this afternoon out in a field with his nose to the ground


What county?


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 8, 2022)

Professor said:


> What county?


He's from Blairsville Einstein.... Probably Fulton county.


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> He's from Blairsville Einstein.... Probably Fulton county.


And that really does not mean he is hunting near Blairsville.


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 8, 2022)

Professor said:


> And that really does not mean he is hunting near Blairsville.


Thats what I said. Could be White county. They have some mountains.


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 8, 2022)

I seen a buncha old bucks with their noses up in the air up here the other day.
34.3205° N, 84.5510° W


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 8, 2022)

They're smarter than all the other bucks though, good luck!


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 9, 2022)

Wow


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 9, 2022)

He’s the mountain buck we couldn’t close on last year. Haven’t seen him in daylight yet but I hope he’s looking for love soon! You can’t see it here without zooming but he’s got two stickers - I’m dreaming of him stepping out in front of me one day! Would love it more if one of my kids can get a shot at em on the weekend.


----------



## Jgebb (Dec 9, 2022)

Professor said:


> What county?


Union


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 9, 2022)

Younger bucks chasing in Rabun County this morning.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 9, 2022)

Gonna try to tag out in the morning with a giant! Should be a decent morning if I’m not surrounded by clouds, lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 9, 2022)

Just got in from moving a stand. Checked my camera and only had one shooter and 2 bears on it. Moved my stand about 600 yards up a ridge to where I found some really good sign last week. Got very foggy on the walk back to the truck. Likely to be socked in with fog tomorrow.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Gonna try to tag out in the morning with a giant! Should be a decent morning if I’m not surrounded by clouds, lol


Good luck


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2022)

I’m heading back up in the morning. I’m going to still hunt 5 miles of trail down low to see what is going on there. Likely I’ve been gone for a week and they are running around up high now.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 10, 2022)

Professor said:


> I’m heading back up in the morning. I’m going to still hunt 5 miles of trail down low to see what is going on there. Likely I’ve been gone for a week and they are running around up high now.


The bucks I saw chasing yesterday morning was at around 2200' elevation. I saw a friend yesterday that said he saw one in Sky Valley chasing a doe. That is over 3000' elevation.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 10, 2022)

They are moving up here on this mountain now, however the fog is persistent.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 10, 2022)

I’ve got a beautiful morning, Tom turkeys, squirrels galore, but no deer.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 10, 2022)

Only one deer so far. Spike sneaked in at about 10 minutes till noon. I need his great grandaddy to show up so I can tag out.


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 10, 2022)

Big coyote down so far


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 10, 2022)

Just had a guy walk in on me. Out of the thousands of acres around me, he walks up my ridge.


----------



## Professor (Dec 10, 2022)

5 miles in and I get to the ridge I really want to hunt and there is a tower stand sitting on it. It’s been here for years, so this evening it is mine.


----------



## Jgebb (Dec 10, 2022)

Only two does for me this morning.  I haven't seen anything in the evenings all week.  Just the mornings.


----------



## Professor (Dec 10, 2022)

Had an ugly four pointer walk by the stand. That was exciting.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 10, 2022)

That ought to tell you there's a shorter route to where you're going. Nobody is toting a big stand 5 miles.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 10, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just had a guy walk in on me. Out of the thousands of acres around me, he walks up my ridge.


That’s how you know you’re in the right spot, lol


----------



## Professor (Dec 10, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That ought to tell you there's a shorter route to where you're going. Nobody is toting a big stand 5 miles.


Brought it through private land


----------



## Jimmack (Dec 10, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just had a guy walk in on me. Out of the thousands of acres around me, he walks up my ridge.


Its not me. I'm stuck at work making gunpowder....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 10, 2022)

Jimmack said:


> Its not me. I'm stuck at work making gunpowder....


It was a younger guy.  I hate that he had to go to plan B, but I've had to do that several times.  I left a note on his windshield that said I was leaving my climber on the tree if he wanted to use it.


----------



## Jimmack (Dec 10, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It was a younger guy.  I hate that he had to go to plan B, but I've had to do that several times.  I left a note on his windshield that said I was leaving my climber on the tree if he wanted to use it.


I always do my best to avoid others like the plague. I don’t wanna ruin their hunt and I enjoy the solitude myself.


----------



## Professor (Dec 10, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It was a younger guy.  I hate that he had to go to plan B, but I've had to do that several times.  I left a note on his windshield that said I was leaving my climber on the tree if he wanted to use it.


I hate walking in on someone more than having someone walk in on me. But, I really hate the ones that get puffy cause they think their pink tape reserved them their favorite spot.


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 11, 2022)

Professor said:


> I hate walking in on someone more than having someone walk in on me. But, I really hate the ones that get puffy cause they think their pink tape reserved them their favorite spot.


I hunted over Thanksgiving and these dummies had tried to rope off an entire road with pink tape. Not how it works....not how ANY of this works.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2022)

the Lackster said:


> I hunted over Thanksgiving and these dummies had tried to rope off an entire road with pink tape. Not how it works....not how ANY of this works.


Right. These guys try to claim several ridges by putting tape up on the trail, and then they don’t show up to hunt.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2022)

Who else is out. No rain for me this morning. Winds are gusty but generally in the right direction for my set up. It’s picture perfect on the side of this ridge.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 11, 2022)

I cut down a ton of that flagging tape in the CNF this year.  They had also blocked off an entire trailhead.  Found out later it was guys who ride dirt bikes through there and they were marking their course.  Just be aware its not only hunters but other idiots also who toilet paper the trees with pink and orange.


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 11, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I cut down a ton of that flagging tape in the CNF this year.  They had also blocked off an entire trailhead.  Found out later it was guys who ride dirt bikes through there and they were marking their course.  Just be aware its not only hunters but other idiots also who toilet paper the trees with pink and orange.


Speaking of, I got passed by a dang mountain biker on an access rd yesterday in my jeep going down hill. Then 2 dirt bikes come sideways through a curve acting a dang fool. Keep your eyes open out there guys because these idiots are not looking out for foot traffic!


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2022)

Slow day. Anyone see anything?


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 11, 2022)

Professor said:


> Slow day. Anyone see anything?


Man we didn’t see squat this morning (me and two boys in the blind). Last night was awesome though - several turkeys, two raccoons, piles of squirrels, and three deer within 25 yds for a while. No antlers though! Back to archery season in NC.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2022)

I am finding dozens of clustered scrapes. All of them new and fresh and there is a lot of pawing in between. This tells me these does aren’t ready yet but it is about to bust loose.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 11, 2022)

I pull flagging tape down. I might even pull it down and put it up going a different direction


----------



## Jimmack (Dec 11, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I pull flagging tape down. I might even pull it down and put it up going a different direction


Why flagging tape is even legal I’ll never know.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 11, 2022)

Saw a lot of deer moving on the way to church. Didn’t get into the woods, but right before the rain this morning I imagine it was on fire.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2022)

I saw nothing all day. There was a couple of shots between 3 and 4. Yesterday there was close to 20 during that same hour.


----------



## Professor (Dec 12, 2022)

A doe came in for a bite to eat a 9:30. So far nothing more.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 12, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Good luck. It's pretty well non existent this year. I'd be curious as to what killmaster says but I'm wandering with the zero acorn deal if the does are even going to come into heat. Young bucks are moving just a little but that's it. If your not on top of where they are bedding your probably not going to see anything. I watched a 3 pt feeding for nearly 4 hours straight yesterday hip bones was showing. He never left a hundred yard circle. I guess if all we had to eat was lettuce we wouldn't be interested in much either



Sorry, just now saw this.  Most does will still come into heat around the normal time, but younger ones in poorer condition may not come into heat until later.  Limited food resources usually tend to concentrate critters around the areas that are productive, but at this point in the season that's probably all cleaned up.  If they're eating laurel as you mentioned in another post, they could be scattered all over the place.  If that's the case and you can't get a bead on the does, you may not see the rut even if it's happening.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 13, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> Sorry, just now saw this.  Most does will still come into heat around the normal time, but younger ones in poorer condition may not come into heat until later.  Limited food resources usually tend to concentrate critters around the areas that are productive, but at this point in the season that's probably all cleaned up.  If they're eating laurel as you mentioned in another post, they could be scattered all over the place.  If that's the case and you can't get a bead on the does, you may not see the rut even if it's happening.


Thanks,  I have always heard other animals will adjust offspring numbers according to carrying capacity of the land. Wandering if deer did the same thing to that degree. Definitely been less activity then normal but bucks we've shot have been doing the same thing they always do. Just don't seem as fired up this year as normal especially the older deer.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 14, 2022)

It's prime time in the mountains of East Murray and West Gilmer.


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2022)

whitetailfreak said:


> It's prime time in the mountains of East Murray and West Gilmer.


I hope your right. I’m wet and freezing in this wind. I hope it is for a good reason.


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 14, 2022)

I was out yesterday morning for a few hours. A mature buck came sniffing around 5 am before I got there. Saw a doe and two fawns. On the road again for work, next time our will be Wednesday. Clay county Nc


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 14, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Thanks,  I have always heard other animals will adjust offspring numbers according to carrying capacity of the land. Wandering if deer did the same thing to that degree. Definitely been less activity then normal but bucks we've shot have been doing the same thing they always do. Just don't seem as fired up this year as normal especially the older deer.



Health condition can affect litter size in deer, but it takes some really extreme poor conditions to affect it significantly.  It will affect fawn breeding the most, they have to be in really good condition to come into heat during their first year.


----------



## splatek (Dec 14, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> Health condition can affect litter size in deer, but it takes some really extreme poor conditions to affect it significantly.  It will affect fawn breeding the most, they have to be in really good condition to come into heat during their first year.



Given what I know about human reproductive biology I would imagine fat stores has an effect on coming into heat and the bc deer I’ve killed this year are the fattiest I’ve seen. Last one had more fat than a few bears I’ve killed. 

But I also imagine it would take some pretty dire conditions to eliminate reproduction.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 14, 2022)

Professor said:


> I hope your right. I’m wet and freezing in this wind. I hope it is for a good reason.


Any luck? You not hypothermic are ya?


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Any luck? You not hypothermic are ya?


I had to leave early to keep from getting separated from my truck by a rising creek. I’m drying my clothes now. I’ve got one more shot tomorrow.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 14, 2022)

splatek said:


> Given what I know about human reproductive biology I would imagine fat stores has an effect on coming into heat and the bc deer I’ve killed this year are the fattiest I’ve seen. Last one had more fat than a few bears I’ve killed.
> 
> But I also imagine it would take some pretty dire conditions to eliminate reproduction.


I measured productivity rates on Red Top Mountain State Park back before any of the hunts were going on and they weren't as bad as I expected.  Deer were subsisting on dead leaves through winter and the average adult female weight was 64 lbs. on the hoof.  Yet the vast majority of does still had at least 1 fetus in utero.  It did increase substantially after population reduction though. Here's the article if you have any interest in reading it, don't scrutinize it too hard it was one of my first peer-reviewed publications!
Deer and Understory Plant Responses to a Large-Scale Herd ...​https://www.researchgate.net › publication › 232689031_...


----------



## Professor (Dec 15, 2022)

I’m done. Shut out this year. Mountain hunting is a butt kicker.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 15, 2022)

Professor said:


> I’m done. Shut out this year. Mountain hunting is a butt kicker.



What’s your kill year to butt kicked year ratio typically run in the mountains?  I know you’ve had success before.


----------



## Professor (Dec 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> What’s your kill year to butt kicked year ratio typically run in the mountains?  I know you’ve had success before.


I get my butt kicked every year. I fail constantly. Everyday something goes wrong and my fix fails the next day. This was my 4th season in the mountains and I average about 16 days per season. I’ve killed two mature bucks. So, 1 to 1 then.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 15, 2022)

Professor said:


> I get my butt kicked every year. I fail constantly. Everyday something goes wrong and my fix fails the next day. This was my 4th season in the mountains and I average about 16 days per season. I’ve killed two mature bucks. So, 1 to 1 then.



I’d love to be up there consistently trying it too. As of now I only just barely squeak out enough time to trout fish a bit up there.  Good luck next year!


----------



## Professor (Dec 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’d love to be up there consistently trying it too. As of now I only just barely squeak out enough time to trout fish a bit up there.  Good luck next year!


Thanks. If I’m able I will be back again.


----------



## Jimmack (Dec 15, 2022)

Professor said:


> I get my butt kicked every year. I fail constantly. Everyday something goes wrong and my fix fails the next day. This was my 4th season in the mountains and I average about 16 days per season. I’ve killed two mature bucks. So, 1 to 1 then.


Well at least you didn’t have a mature buck step out in front of you and your rifle wasn’t in your hands. I watched him lop away and I was still struggling to unclip it from my chest harness. Tragic.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 16, 2022)

That hurts when something like that happens.  It’s been a tough year for mountain deer. Sorry for all who didn’t connect. I think more about the ones that got away more than the ones I’ve bagged. And in the case of this year the bag is empty. I’ve got some time between Christmas and New Years so May give it a couple more sits. Gonna be colder than a well digger’s arse.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

I’m up on the mountain this morning. Only thing moving was a squirrel who decided his nest needed a few more leaves. It’s cold. Fairly calm, definitely beats working.
Haven’t seen any deer while on stand recently, so hoping that changes this weekend.


----------



## Professor (Dec 16, 2022)

Jimmack said:


> Well at least you didn’t have a mature buck step out in front of you and your rifle wasn’t in your hands. I watched him lop away and I was still struggling to unclip it from my chest harness. Tragic.


That stinks


ddd-shooter said:


> I’m up on the mountain this morning. Only thing moving was a squirrel who decided his nest needed a few more leaves. It’s cold. Fairly calm, definitely beats working.
> Haven’t seen any deer while on stand recently, so hoping that changes this weekend.


good luck, cold is better than cold and wet, and maybe is will kick them into moving.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

Professor said:


> That stinks
> 
> good luck, cold is better than cold and wet, and maybe is will kick them into moving.


Saw four Tom turkeys. Can’t wait to go back this spring and only see deer. 

Different locale in the morning, got a friend coming up, he’s the one I put on a bear earlier this year, hoping he can see the tail end of some rut action.


----------



## Professor (Dec 16, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Saw four Tom turkeys. Can’t wait to go back this spring and only see deer.
> 
> Different locale in the morning, got a friend coming up, he’s the one I put on a bear earlier this year, hoping he can see the tail end of some rut action.


Good luck to both of you. I too know where they roost and will visit this spring.


----------



## splatek (Dec 16, 2022)

Missed a buck. 
Trying to learn how to shoot a compound. Obviously I need work.


----------



## Professor (Dec 17, 2022)

splatek said:


> Missed a buck.
> Trying to learn how to shoot a compound. Obviously I need work.


Bad news. This is why I stuck to large bore rifles.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 17, 2022)

We’re up to three bucks this morning. Friend just shot. He’s looking for blood now. 
Saw a sho nuff big one running this morning. Beautiful heavy horned eight.


----------



## splatek (Dec 17, 2022)

My cams been blowing up but I can’t hunt until tomorrow


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 17, 2022)

Might get one more chance before the year is over but family has plans for me . Till next year mountain bucks . I have one camera that took too many pictures and now can’t see them. Good luck to everyone still hunting.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 17, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> We’re up to three bucks this morning. Friend just shot. He’s looking for blood now.
> Saw a sho nuff big one running this morning. Beautiful heavy horned eight.


Swing and a miss. 
The hunt continues


----------



## Professor (Dec 17, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> We’re up to three bucks this morning. Friend just shot. He’s looking for blood now.
> Saw a sho nuff big one running this morning. Beautiful heavy horned eight.





ddd-shooter said:


> We’re up to three bucks this morning. Friend just shot. He’s looking for blood now.
> Saw a sho nuff big one running this morning. Beautiful heavy horned eight.


Finally. Go get em


----------



## Professor (Dec 17, 2022)

No one connect yet? With so many bucks moving this morning I thought for sure someone would get one today


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 17, 2022)

Professor said:


> 5 miles in and I get to the ridge I really want to hunt and there is a tower stand sitting on it. It’s been here for years, so this evening it is mine.


We got to see this stand!!! Need some pics


----------



## Professor (Dec 17, 2022)

feathersnantlers said:


> We got to see this stand!!! Need some pics


I will get a pic next time I visit.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 17, 2022)

Professor said:


> No one connect yet? With so many bucks moving this morning I thought for sure someone would get one today


Nothing after three shooters this morning, it was a magical morning in the woods, a story I’ll tell for years and years.
I’ve come down with some sickness, so I won’t be at church or the woods tomorrow, but my friend left his stand on a killer saddle in the heart of the deer activity. Maybe if we can catch lightning in a bottle, I’ll be helping quarter tomorrow.


----------



## Professor (Dec 19, 2022)

So, a one day flurry and that was it I guess.  I’m back up and trying to take advantage of the cold weather. I saw nothing yesterday afternoon. I’m still hunting the backside of a ridge this morning but no action yet.


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m out in eastern NC for holiday visit with in-laws… but heading full speed to get home tomorrow and hunt as much as I can the rest of the week. Can’t hardly sleep knowing I’ve got two mature bucks that are probably dancing in front of my blind at 9 am each day.


----------



## Professor (Dec 19, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> I’m out in eastern NC for holiday visit with in-laws… but heading full speed to get home tomorrow and hunt as much as I can the rest of the week. Can’t hardly sleep knowing I’ve got two mature bucks that are probably dancing in front of my blind at 9 am each day.


Man that is tough.


----------



## Professor (Dec 19, 2022)

I got a chase. I haven’t seen them yet but I’m working on it.


----------



## splatek (Dec 19, 2022)

Cams blowing up and I am changing diapers. Wouldn't change it for the world, but they moving.


----------



## Professor (Dec 19, 2022)

Well, my chase was a sounder of pigs


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m at work, but my dad and friend have been in deer all day.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Dec 19, 2022)

It's wide open up here
I messed my chance Saturday on a hoss of an 8 point and my son finished out his season his morning on a cold finger ridge.
He told me we are going to have a taxidermy bill!


----------



## Professor (Dec 19, 2022)

Ridge runner 82 said:


> It's wide open up here
> I messed my chance Saturday on a hoss of an 8 point and my son finished out his season his morning on a cold finger ridge.
> He told me we are going to have a taxidermy bill!


That’s what I’ve been looking for. Congratulations


----------



## Professor (Dec 19, 2022)

I jumped a doe coming out this evening. That was it for the day. One doe and a bunch of little pigs.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 19, 2022)

I counted coup on a very nice 6pt this evening.  I knew I would be up late tonight smoking BBQ and was only going to pull the trigger on something big. I guess it was his lucky day.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 19, 2022)

Sounds like some good action out there. I hope they’re still trotting around next week


----------



## 6lbSledge (Dec 19, 2022)

I was in acorns like crazy this year, whites especially but reds as well. Had great bear and hog activity. I keep hearing people say acorns failed? Not in any of the places I went. Saw lots of animals and was within 30 yds of 8 bears and as many hogs but couldn’t make it happen with my trad bow. Hit a bear forward with no penetration at 5-6 yds and hit a hog just too far back at 12 yds and didn’t recover. Be at em again next year. My first year hunting the GA mtns. Grew up hunting in the NC mtns so somewhat used to the game (or lack thereof).


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 20, 2022)

About a month ago, I bought some land in Union County. My daughter broke it in yesterday with a nize buck.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 20, 2022)

congrats on to the kids for knocking down some awesome mountain deer!

Seems like its really heating up in the mountains.


----------



## splatek (Dec 20, 2022)

@Buckman18 congrats to her and looking forward to seeing some more studs come off that property.


----------



## Duff (Dec 20, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> About a month ago, I bought some land in Union County. My daughter broke it in yesterday with a nize buck.
> 
> View attachment 1197251View attachment 1197252


Awesome!


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> About a month ago, I bought some land in Union County. My daughter broke it in yesterday with a nize buck.
> 
> View attachment 1197251View attachment 1197252


Congratulations to her. Great buck.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 20, 2022)

Professor said:


> I get my butt kicked every year. I fail constantly. Everyday something goes wrong and my fix fails the next day. This was my 4th season in the mountains and I average about 16 days per season. I’ve killed two mature bucks. So, 1 to 1 then.


You definitely didn’t fail and your cardiac condition is probably the best it’s ever been. Tolerating these conditions and and walking the amount you have has likely extended your life by years. Awesome work man! It’s a success to have the health and financial freedom to break out of the matrix long enough to get up there and hunt.


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2022)

I know, “the journey” and all that. I agree, but it is also nice seeing a deer now and again.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 20, 2022)

Professor said:


> I know, “the journey” and all that. I agree, but it is also nice seeing a deer now and again.



I haven’t followed this thread much, and maybe you’re already doing it, but if I hunt an idea and it’s not producing within 2-3 sits, especially if I know the deer are moving elsewhere, I’m gone.

When time allows, I might spend an entire day or 2 days scouting another theory before I’ll hunt again. Sometimes that’s the difference maker. I’m not patient. I’m sure it’s cost me a few deer over the years but it’s earned me dozens more.

After a week or two, if the first area is still feeling good, I might circle back and try it again at some point…


----------



## Professor (Dec 20, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> I haven’t followed this thread much, and maybe you’re already doing it, but if I hunt an idea and it’s not producing within 2-3 sits, especially if I know the deer are moving elsewhere, I’m gone.
> 
> When time allows, I might spend an entire day or 2 days scouting another theory before I’ll hunt again. Sometimes that’s the difference maker. I’m not patient. I’m sure it’s cost me a few deer over the years but it’s earned me dozens more.
> 
> After a week or two, if the first area is still feeling good, I might circle back and try it again at some point…


If anything I feel like I move around too much, but it’s hard not to when nothing is happening.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm seeing more deer behind my house than anywhere else.  And the wife got a nice buck with her brand new car.  5k in damage. Sheesh.


----------



## splatek (Dec 21, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I'm seeing more deer behind my house than anywhere else.  And the wife got a nice buck with her brand new car.  5k in damage. Sheesh.



I hate that for you, and the wife, but it always makes me think of the Ron White comedy bit about deer hunting. Too dirty to post on here, but I am sure we have all heard it.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 21, 2022)

I am bowhunting Vineyard Mtn at Allatoona Lake. There's not many mtns around but this location has a few. I found a bench on the topo map and its surrounded by 10 year old clear cut. I am going to hunt the edge of the cut on the bench. I hope it pays off.

I hunted the side of the mtn and got busted by a doe because I was below the trail on the side of the mtn. Important lesson is hunt above the trail looking down or hunt the hilltop/ridgeline.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2022)

feathersnantlers said:


> I am bowhunting Vineyard Mtn at Allatoona Lake. There's not many mtns around but this location has a few. I found a bench on the topo map and its surrounded by 10 year old clear cut. I am going to hunt the edge of the cut on the bench. I hope it pays off.
> 
> I hunted the side of the mtn and got busted by a doe because I was below the trail on the side of the mtn. Important lesson is hunt above the trail looking down or hunt the hilltop/ridgeline.


Sounds like a tough spot to access undetected.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 21, 2022)

Professor said:


> Sounds like a tough spot to access undetected.


It's weird a lot of hiking trails around it but they close it for December to hunt but nobody goes by the signs. I'll be about 100 yds off trail. Bow only per Corps of Engineer permit. My 1st year hunting there.


----------



## Professor (Dec 21, 2022)

feathersnantlers said:


> It's weird a lot of hiking trails around it but they close it for December to hunt but nobody goes by the signs. I'll be about 100 yds off trail. Bow only per Corps of Engineer permit. My 1st year hunting there.


Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 21, 2022)

Saw tons of deer moving this morning on way out (5ish). Sat maybe 3 hours, three baldies and that's all. One of the two mature bucks was sure enough out there in front of my blind at 730 am two days ago when I was at the in-law's house in NC. Gonna keep sneaking out when I can with the boys... a few days yet but it's gonna get COLD next few days.


----------



## Rabun (Dec 22, 2022)

congratulations on a great mountain buck! I’m sure your smile behind that camera was even broader…mine sure would have been. It’s great seeing these youngsters enjoying and appreciating the outdoors!!  Well done young lady and Dad!!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 30, 2022)

Can't see much up here today, that white stake is 23 yards away.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 30, 2022)

It wasn't gonna rain they said.  Got caught in a downpour in the mountains and had to stash my rifle under a rock while I sat there regretting not bringing my rain jacket.  But I did see some of those elusive mountain deer.  'Cept it was a doe and yearling.


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 31, 2022)

If y’all are still after them , I wish you the best of luck and a happy New Year’s Eve on the mountain. Wishing I was there with y’all.


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 31, 2022)

Man I struck out… he was there but I couldn’t close the deal. Great time hunting with my youngest boy. We’ll get him next year.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Can't see much up here today, that white stake is 23 yards away.View attachment 1199616


I had a time seeing the white stake.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 31, 2022)

Unless I get a dose of inspiration to go again, I'm done for this season. I sat daylight till dark Wednesday. 11 hour sit with no deer sighted. With 4 minutes of legal light left, I heard one walking steadily down the creek bottom just out of sight. In my mind, it was the buck that left all the sign I was sitting on. Maybe he'll make it to next year. 

Incidentaly, it was 18 degrees when I parked and 38 when I got back to the truck 12 hours later. My core was warm, but for the first time in years, my feet froze.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Unless I get a dose of inspiration to go again, I'm done for this season. I sat daylight till dark Wednesday. 11 hour sit with no deer sighted. With 4 minutes of legal light left, I heard one walking steadily down the creek bottom just out of sight. In my mind, it was the buck that left all the sign I was sitting on. Maybe he'll make it to next year.
> 
> Incidentaly, it was 18 degrees when I parked and 38 when I got back to the truck 12 hours later. My core was warm, but for the first time in years, my feet froze.


I wish I could say that. My feet always freeze. This off season I am going overboard and getting whatever gear I can find to keep my feet warm. I don’t want to hear from anyone that thinks all you need is some uninsulated boots and loose fitting wool socks.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 31, 2022)

Uninsulated is fine if I'm moving. But sitting still for an entire day, I need something more. I was periodically cycling out hand warmers into the toe of my boots just for some temporary warmth. Of course, I was sitting on a northeast slope that still had snow on it.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Uninsulated is fine if I'm moving. But sitting still for an entire day, I need something more. I was periodically cycling out hand warmers into the toe of my boots just for some temporary warmth. Of course, I was sitting on a northeast slope that still had snow on it.


Moving is all together a different issue. I’m talking about long sits in freezing or near freezing temps. Seems like I always have a strong wind and very high humidity to make it so much worse. Three consecutive days the temp was 20 to 27 degrees and all I could handle was 2.5 to 3 hours before I had to get up and move. I wore two pair of loose merino socks and my boots have 400 gr of thinsulate. They are Crispi guide boots and stop the wind. I wrapped my feet in a down vest.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 31, 2022)

Last night an elusive moutain deer bedded down in my veggie garden!  I always shine a green light out in the back yard before letting my dogs out and there it was!  LOL.  So the dogs stayed indoors for a bit.


----------



## splatek (Dec 31, 2022)

Professor said:


> Moving is all together a different issue. I’m talking about long sits in freezing or near freezing temps. Seems like I always have a strong wind and very high humidity to make it so much worse. Three consecutive days the temp was 20 to 27 degrees and all I could handle was 2.5 to 3 hours before I had to get up and move. I wore two pair of loose merino socks and my boots have 400 gr of thinsulate. They are Crispi guide boots and stop the wind. I wrapped my feet in a down vest.



The old lady bought me some boot covers. I forget the brand. They’re big. Ugly. And I wouldn’t walk to the mailbox in them, but hike in, sit and slap them on your boots and they’re wind proof and rain proof and warm

Only needed them twice this season but bc I struggle with cold feet I was glad to have them. I couldn’t believe they’d makea difference and only packed them so I didn’t hurt her feelings… she was right. Don’t tell her I said that. 

I really tried to fine tune my layering system on a budget this season and I think I got it for when it’s cold. The issue with Georgia is the temperature can change thirty degrees from morning to afternoon or afternoon to dark. Early season I’m still rubbing the convertible hiking pants (usually shorts more) and a t shirt, tennis shoes or low hikers and snake gaiters. I look like a cross between a circus clown and crocodile Dundee. 

Also happy new years guys. 
Seasons likely over for me, as well, unless I sneak out one more time, but it’s almost time to start thinning about refilling the fly box for the trouts. 

Off season for me is going to be about practicing with a new (to me) bow at longer distances. Refining my rifle skills (I missed three bucks this season. And getting my butt back in fighting shape.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 31, 2022)

splatek said:


> The old lady bought me some boot covers. I forget the brand. They’re big. Ugly. And I wouldn’t walk to the mailbox in them, but hike in, sit and slap them on your boots and they’re wind proof and rain proof and warm
> 
> Only needed them twice this season but bc I struggle with cold feet I was glad to have them. I couldn’t believe they’d makea difference and only packed them so I didn’t hurt her feelings… she was right. Don’t tell her I said that.
> 
> ...


Do those boot covers pack up neatly?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 31, 2022)

Best way I've been able to stay warm in weather like we have this year is warmers. When I get dressed at my spot I'll swap out for a new pair of darn tough socks. While my boots is off I'll slip in a pair of the insole shape foot warmers. 2 warmers on my thigh pockets, body warmer on my lower back and a body warmer on my chest. 2 hand warmers in my gloves. Really good beanie has also been a game changer.  Good clothes that cut the wind. You'll burn up if you walk around dressed like that but I can sit and make it through the day.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Best way I've been able to stay warm in weather like we have this year is warmers. When I get dressed at my spot I'll swap out for a new pair of darn tough socks. While my boots is off I'll slip in a pair of the insole shape foot warmers. 2 warmers on my thigh pockets, body warmer on my lower back and a body warmer on my chest. 2 hand warmers in my gloves. Really good beanie has also been a game changer.  Good clothes that cut the wind. You'll burn up if you walk around dressed like that but I can sit and make it through the day.


My core is fine. My hands will get cold, but only if they are exposed or air is getting to them. My legs will get cold, but it starts at my feet and works its way up. I am convinced that if I can keep my feet warm the rest of me will be fine. I am going to buy some Lenz heated socks for around $450. I’m tired of cold feet and how the need to move is screwing up my hunts.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 31, 2022)

Professor said:


> My core is fine. My hands will get cold, but only if they are exposed or air is getting to them. My legs will get cold, but it starts at my feet and works its way up. I am convinced that if I can keep my feet warm the rest of me will be fine. I am going to buy some Lenz heated socks for around $450. I’m tired of cold feet and how the need to move is screwing up my hunts.


20 bucks worth of foot warmers will last all season. We don't have that much cold weather each year. A pair only weighs a few Oz at most


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2023)

tree cutter 08 said:


> 20 bucks worth of foot warmers will last all season. We don't have that much cold weather each year. A pair only weighs a few Oz at most


That won’t do it for me. Plus, my experience is that most days hunting the rut in the mountains are cold, and the wind and humidity make it worse. But, whatever the temperature, it is cold enough to turn my feet to ice.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 1, 2023)

Professor said:


> My core is fine. My hands will get cold, but only if they are exposed or air is getting to them. My legs will get cold, but it starts at my feet and works its way up. I am convinced that if I can keep my feet warm the rest of me will be fine. I am going to buy some Lenz heated socks for around $450. I’m tired of cold feet and how the need to move is screwing up my hunts.



Check these out before you go spend $450 on a pair of socks! They are light weight and they work!  When you get to where you want to stay for a few hours slip these on the outside of your boots. I usually put one of the Hothands hand warmer on the toe of my boot and my feet stay toasty warm. You could put two or three hand warmers if you wanted placed wherever you want them. 

I live in the mountains. I grew up in the mountains. I have lived here for 58 years. I can stand the cold. But my feet get cold if it's below 50°.  These have been a game changer. I can sit all day with these.  I would definitely recommend you try this instead of paying $450 for a pair of socks that might last a couple of years.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2023)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1199987
> Check these out before you go spend $450 on a pair of socks! They are light weight and they work!  When you get to where you want to stay for a few hours slip these on the outside of your boots. I usually put one of the Hothands hand warmer on the toe of my boot and my feet stay toasty warm. You could put two or three hand warmers if you wanted placed wherever you want them.
> 
> I live in the mountains. I grew up in the mountains. I have lived here for 58 years. I can stand the cold. But my feet get cold if it's below 50°.  These have been a game changer. I can sit all day with these.  I would definitely recommend you try this instead of paying $450 for a pair of socks that might last a couple of years.


Thanks. I plan on buying these too. Like I said, I’m going overboard for warm feet. I’m buying Arctic Shield boot insulators, Rab Vapor Barrier socks, Lenz heated socks, and I’m going to get a pair of Baffin Eiger, arctic boots. I will also buy several types of wicking sock liners. I will experiment with combinations and do whatever I have to do to have warm feet.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2023)

Well, it’s been a great season. I’m blessed. Yesterday, saw some hogs after shooting light and had what I’m sure was a giant buck (lol) blow at me after dark. Always hate the end of the season, but that’s what keeps me coming back; after thirty years I was just as excited for this opening day as any. I’m blessed.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 1, 2023)

It's time to clean the rifles, do some winter trout fishing, a little squirrel huntin' and get ready for turkeys.


----------



## splatek (Jan 1, 2023)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Do those boot covers pack up neatly?



Yessir. 
They’re sort of bulky, but I use some string rubber bands to hold them small for my day pack


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2023)

whitetailfreak said:


> It's time to clean the rifles, do some winter trout fishing, a little squirrel huntin' and get ready for turkeys.


And kill some pigs too


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 1, 2023)

Professor said:


> And kill some pigs too


Meh, I don't hunt those trashy things but I kill em when I see em.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)

There's a week left for archery only on chattahoochee (outside wma's) for you guys that ain't ready to hang it up yet.


----------



## menhadenman (Jan 2, 2023)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1199987
> Check these out before you go spend $450 on a pair of socks! They are light weight and they work!  When you get to where you want to stay for a few hours slip these on the outside of your boots. I usually put one of the Hothands hand warmer on the toe of my boot and my feet stay toasty warm. You could put two or three hand warmers if you wanted placed wherever you want them.
> 
> I live in the mountains. I grew up in the mountains. I have lived here for 58 years. I can stand the cold. But my feet get cold if it's below 50°.  These have been a game changer. I can sit all day with these.  I would definitely recommend you try this instead of paying $450 for a pair of socks that might last a couple of years.


What brand/model are those? I need a pair after freezing on a few hunts last couple weeks.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)

menhadenman said:


> What brand/model are those? I need a pair after freezing on a few hunts last couple weeks.


I think they are Arctic Shield. You can get them at BPS.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2023)

Doug B. said:


> I think they are Arctic Shield. You can get them at BPS.


What is BPS?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 2, 2023)

Pig Predator said:


> There's a week left for archery only on chattahoochee (outside wma's) for you guys that ain't ready to hang it up yet.


The fact that I needed this post to realize that makes me cringe…lol


----------



## splatek (Jan 2, 2023)

Professor said:


> What is BPS?


Bass pro shops
They also show up on camofire every so often


----------



## splatek (Jan 2, 2023)

ddd-shooter said:


> The fact that I needed this post to realize that makes me cringe…lol


Get out there. 
Haha. 
I have to retrieve or try to retrieve a few cams that bears had fun with and I’ll likely tote my bow. But that’ll ensure I see nothing. Of I leave the note at home/in the truck I’ll see a dozen monarchs. You know how it is.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)

ddd-shooter said:


> The fact that I needed this post to realize that makes me cringe…lol


You're welcome?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 2, 2023)

Pig Predator said:


> You're welcome?


Yes!! Thank you. I am definitely hitting it this afternoon and next weekend


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2023)

splatek said:


> Bass pro shops
> They also show up on camofire every so often


I knew if I asked the answer would be obvious.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2023)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yes!! Thank you. I am definitely hitting it this afternoon and next weekend


Good luck


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yes!! Thank you. I am definitely hitting it this afternoon and next weekend


Good luck.  They're still cruising.  I had this guy come through twice last week in the evening two days apart.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2023)

Pig Predator said:


> Good luck.  They're still cruising.  I had this guy come through twice last week in the evening two days apart. View attachment 1200295View attachment 1200296


He is my new best friend.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)

Professor said:


> He is my new best friend.


He's still out there.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2023)

Pig Predator said:


> He's still out there.


Can you be more specific when you say “there?”


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2023)

Professor said:


> Can you be more specific when you say “there?”


Looks like he is just on the other side of that hickory!


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2023)

Professor said:


> Can you be more specific when you say “there?”


If I could tell you where he is now, I would have shown you a picture of him like this...


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jan 3, 2023)

whitetailfreak said:


> Meh, I don't hunt those trashy things but I kill em when I see em.


I am on number 26 for this season and number 46 between 3 of us.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 3, 2023)

goshenmountainman said:


> I am on number 26 for this season and number 46 between 3 of us.


Kill em all


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 3, 2023)

goshenmountainman said:


> I am on number 26 for this season and number 46 between 3 of us.


I’m sitting on one, lol just missed a herd the other night-ran out of daylight. 

Great job.


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2023)

I saw my first mountain pigs this year. I can find them everyday in middle Georgia. In the mountains I see fresh sign and sometimes hear them, but I just don’t see them.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jan 4, 2023)

Four more tonight, that makes 50 total .


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2023)

goshenmountainman said:


> Four more tonight, that makes 50 total .


What county?


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jan 5, 2023)

Professor said:


> What county?


Habersham,Rabun,White,Stephens,Towns to name a few.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Monday at 7:41 AM)

Professor said:


> I saw my first mountain pigs this year. I can find them everyday in middle Georgia. In the mountains I see fresh sign and sometimes hear them, but I just don’t see them.


I’ve never seen one in the mountains either. Seen plenty of sign. Just never one on the hoof. I only spend about 10 total days mountain hunting each year though.


----------



## jbogg (Monday at 9:41 AM)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve never seen one in the mountains either. Seen plenty of sign. Just never one on the hoof. I only spend about 10 total days mountain hunting each year though.



I can’t usually buy a deer up there, but I’m a pig magnet.  Come on!


----------

